# Deer Urine/CWD?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

www.mcall.com/sports/outdoors/all-rambl ... 2967.story

themorningcall.com
OUTDOORS
Use of deer urine as hunting lure could spread CWD
By Gary R. Blockus
OF THE MORNING CALL
October 6, 2009
PHILADELPHIA

Thousands of hunters who took to Pennsylvania's woods and fields for the archery antlered deer season opener last Saturday may have unintentionally poisoned the state's deer herd.

Walt Cottrell sounded the alarm loud and clear on Monday morning during the opening session of the two-day quarterly meetings of the Pennsylvania Game Commission at the Holiday Inn near the Sports Complex.

Cottrell, the Wildlife Veterinarian for the Pennsylvania Game Commission, gave a presentation on Chronic Wasting Disease, a disease that affects members of the Cervidae family, which includes deer and elk.

The always fatal disease of the nervous system causes wasting of the body and decreases lifespan in cervids, and has been found as close to the Pennsylvania border as Hampshire County in West Virginia, which is 25 miles away, and Oneida County in New York, which is 80 miles from the border.

No cases of CWD have been identified in Pennsylvania, but the disease has been found in 15 states and two Canadian provinces. One of the ways it is spread is through deer urine, which archery deer hunters and some firearms deer hunters use as both a lure and masking scent.

''Saskatchewan has already banned urine lures and nine states are considering it,'' Cottrell told the members of the commission.

Commissioner Thomas E. Boop of Lycoming County, stating that nine out of 10 archery hunters in Pennsylvania use deer urine as a lure, asked if there is a way for manufacturers to certify that urine is CWD free, but Cottrell said there is not.

''I think a lot of hunters haven't thought about this,'' said Boop, who asked that the commission issue a warning about using deer urine as soon as possible.

PGC president Gregory J. Isabella of Philadelphia, who represents the Southeast Region, said that he is an archery hunter who has used deer urine in the past, but will stop using it immediately.

Cottrell said he would recommend and support an immediate ban on the use of deer urine, as well as the feeding of deer with food that may have been grown in contaminated soil from other states.

Currently, it is unknown how long the CWD prions, the altered proteins that carry the disease, remain active. Oneida County in New York is the only area affected by CWD that has successfully stopped its spread, but that area where the disease was found has been quarantined.

First identified in Colorado in 1967, CWD has been found in Colorado, Illinois, Kansas, Nebraska, New Mexico, New York, South Dakota, Montana, Oklahoma, Minnesota, Utah, Wisconsin, West Virginia, Wyoming and the Canadian provinces of Alberta and Saskatchewan.

Cottrell detailed that CWD is spread through deer saliva and human behavior. While CWD has yet to rear its ugly destruction in Pennsylvania, Cottrell and others at the third annual CWD Symposium in Utah this past summer figure it's only a matter of time before it crosses into Penn's Woods.

The disease is spread from one deer to another through saliva and other bodily fluids, along with food that has grown in CWD-contaminated soil. *The proteins that carry CWD are excreted in both feces and urine, and once they reach the soil, according to Cottrell, become 700 times more infectious.*

Earlier this year, PGC Executive Director Carl Roe issued an executive order that prohibits hunters from bringing back specifics parts from deer, elk and moose that are harvested in the 15 states and two Canadian provinces that are contaminated.

The prohibition does not include the importation of meat without the backbone, cleaned skull plate with attached antlers, tanned hide and cape if brain or spinal tissue are not present, and finished taxidermy mounts.

As far as is known, CWD is not like Mad Cow disease in that it does not spread through the meat of the animal, and as far as is known, is limited to cervids.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Dick, you seem more than able or willing to post anything in regards to CWD on here wether fact or speculation, and use your own speculations to insinuate a link to captive animals and some risk to humans. Yet as a sponsor of the HF measure you will not introduce this issue and your groups position and information on these sites. Is your group that afraid of answering a few questions about your measure on these sites??


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gabe, there is no debate. Just pounding a few more nails in the coffin of canned shooting. Is there really anyone who hasn't made up their mind? Science may not know what these outbreaks hold for humans but science certainly knows what happens to public wildlife. Going, going, gone. And it looks like that high standard of Ag Dept. regulation is pretty mediocre across the country. But then we know why the bar is set low don't we? Dollarizing wildlife.

Deer urine. Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

CWD............been around since the stone age......"discovered" in 1967.

:roll: :roll: :roll:

I hope your H1N1 germ mask isnt to tight. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dick Monson said:


> Just pounding a few more nails in the coffin of canned shooting.


The longest funeral EVER......apparently. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Dick, Then why the reluctance to come on these sites and debate your issue???????????????? 
"Science may not know what these outbreaks hold for humans" 
But yet you're sure willing to provide your speculations as fact to the nonhunting public! You guys are sure using some of HSUS's best tricks out of their playbook!!! They must have shared them with you the last go around!!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gabe, put your positions on paper and write a letter to the editor. Just put your name on it and send it in. All of the major newspapers. Don't be shy. People need to hear your view.



> CWD............been around since the stone age......"discovered" in 1967.


 Now there is a thoughtful statement. USGS doesn't share that opinion, nor state wildlife agencies nor university research. Three countries in the world report CWD........and it has been around since the stone age?

Take a look at the USGS 2009 map to see where it tracks:










Interesting to note that a couple more canned shooting operations in SD, 2009, have been liquidated for CWD. One in Indiana just spread BT to a number of other facilities there. And this:


> *Nebraska deer disease update.* Bovine TB was confirmed in a captive cervid (elk and fallow deer) facility. 60% of elk and 60% of fallow deer had lesions when facility was eventually depopulated. 42 wild deer were collected outside of facility and 0 were positive. TB was a cervid strain. Live animal test preformed poorly for cervids.


 What a well regulated industry. Ignorance is a matter of choice. Or money.


----------



## DG (Jan 7, 2008)

Dick,

Your information is old. What happened in Neb. is old news. Your federal buddies that provided you a USGS CWD map may say 2009 but when was it really updated. You see it is in no states interest to research the presence of CWD in wild cervids. Hard to sell tags you know. The South Dakota farms with CWD is old news too. So where did they get it:

1. Sybille Wildlife Research and Education Center, Visitor Center and Wildlife Viewing Sites - on Hwy. 34, about 28 miles SW from I25 exit south of Wheatland State of Wyoming - Game and Fish Department - Sybille Visitor Center 2362 Highway 34 Wheatland State WY 82201 Phone 307-322-2784 from 4

2. Kremmling. Colorado State University - Cooperative Extension - Grand County PO. Box 475 Kremmling State CO 80459 Phone 303-724-3436 from 1

3. Meeker. Colorado State University - Cooperative Extension - Rio Blanco County 779 Sulphur Creek Road, Box 270 City Meeker CO 81641 Phone 303-878-4093 from 1

4. Main Ft. Collins facility. State of Colorado - Division of Wildlife - Wildlife Research Center State of Colorado - Division of Wildlife - Wildlife Research Center 317 West Prospect City Fort Collins CO 80526 Phone 970-484-2836

5. Wild Animal Disease Center, CSU, Ft. Collins exchanging cervids with 4

6. Denver zoo receiving mule deer from 4

7. Toronto zoo receiving mule deer from 4

8. Wyoming zoo receiving mule deer from 1

9. South Dakota game farm receiving calf elk from 1 or 4 [?]

10. Regina, Saskatchewan game farm receiving South Dakota elk, 27 April, 1996 confirmation. from 9

11. 12 cases of CWD reported now from S. Dakota, at least 2 different herds, seemingly 3-4 game farms, from 1 and 4.

Dick,

I don't know if all these zoos sold surplus elk to game farms but I can tell you the Minot zoo sold animals to game farms.

Dick, I do appreciate your resolve. Fair Chase/No Traction


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Dick, when things slow down alittle around here this winter, I had planned on doing what you have suggested. So as long as we are having a discussion here could you tell me why your group is not willing to come on these sites with a thread dedicated to discussing your measure?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

cant see any messages


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wow all i need to do to open the topics is post a reply without reading what is there and it opens..lol could be fun!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Generally diseases are not "discovered" until they reach a point where the problem they cause begins to draw attention. So while it was "discovered" in 1967 it is very likely it was around for a long time before that it's just that nobody noticed or realized what it was because the infection rate was so low.


----------

